# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Bán máy phát điện cũ

## lenamdna

*THANH LÝ MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN CŨ*


*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN CŨ*
Công ty Cổ Phần Máy và thiết bị công nghiệp Hoàng Hà. Chuyên Bán và cho thuê máy phát điện cũ uy tín tại Việt Nam. 
Mua bán cho thuê máy phát điện cũ công suất từ 10 đến 2500KVA.
Tư vấn chuyên sâu về kỹ thuật. Đảm bảo quý khách mua máy phù hợp và tối ưu nhất với yêu cầu thực tế của dự án
Chia sẻ thông tin sản phẩm trung thực, có tâm với khách hàng
Cam kết giá cạnh tranh nhất. Bảo hành dài hạn tại chân công trình toàn quốc.

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN CŨ CHẤT LƯỢNG TỐT*
Hoàng Hà xin giới thiệu đến quý khách những loại máy phát điện đã qua sử dụng. Có chất lượng tốt nhất thế giới hiện nay.
– *Máy phát điện Cummins cũ*
– *Máy phát điện nhật cũ*
– *Máy phát điện Caterpillar (CAT) cũ*
– *Máy phát điện Perkins cũ*
– *Máy phát điện Volvo Penta cũ*
– *Máy phát điện Mitsubishi cũ*
– Máy phát điện Kohler cũ
– *Máy phát điện Doosan Cũ*

*MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN GIÁ TỐT*
Với nhu cầu thiết yếu cần phải trang bị máy phát điện. Nhưng điều kiện kinh phí giới hạn. Thì mua máy phát điện đã qua sử dụng là lựa chọn phù hợp nhất. Tuy nhiên để lựa chọn được một tổ máy phát điện cũ. Chất lượng thực sự tốt là không dễ. Trên thị trường máy phát điện hiện nay các loại máy cùng công suất. Hay cùng hãng sản xuất lại có giá thành chênh lệch nhau khá nhiều giữa các người bán. Nếu ham rẻ thì rất dễ bị mua phải máy kém không đảm bảo công suất. Chất lượng thấp dễ hỏng hóc. và rất tốn kém chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng trong quá trình sử dụng.

Sau đây là những vấn đề bạn cần lưu ý khi mua máy phát điện đã qua sử dụng

*CÁCH CHỌN MUA MÁY PHÁT ĐIỆN CŨ*
*1- Công suất máy phát điện*
Vì giá tổ máy phát điện phụ thuộc chủ yếu vào công suất. Đây là yêu tố quan trọng nhất. Để tránh tình trạng máy quá tải không sử dụng được. và khi đổi lại bị các đơn vị bán chặt chém. (thường khi đổi khách hàng phải chịu chi phí vận chuyển lắp đặt, nhiên liệu, dầu nhớt, nước làm mát,… và một khoản chi phí đổi trả nhất định)
Đối với máy phát điện cũ. nếu máy tốt thì công suất thường chỉ đạt 80-90% công suất so với máy mới. (mà máy mới cũng chỉ nên chạy ở 85-95% công suất danh định). chưa kể đến dòng khởi động của các thiết bị tiêu thụ điện. Điều kiện và vị trí lắp đặt máy phát có đủ gió tươi cho máy hoạt động tối đa công suất được hay không. ==>> VD bạn mua tổ máy phát điện cũ 100KVA thì chỉ sử dụng được khoảng 60-80KVA.
*
2- Xuất xứ tổ máy phát điện*
Nên chọn mua máy phát điện xuất xứ nước nào?
Đây là điều quan trọng thứ 2: Vì rõ ràng tổ máy xuất xứ Anh Quốc, Nhật bản hoặc Mỹ hoặc Pháp hoặc italia hoặc Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ. Sẽ có chất lượng được đánh giá cao hơn Trung Quốc hoặc lắp ráp.

*3- Thương hiệu tổ máy*
Nên chọn mua máy phát điện thương hiệu gì?
Đã mua máy cũ quý khách nên chọn mua của thương hiệu tốt như: Cummins – Mỹ, Perkins – Anh Quốc, Denyo, Komatsu, Yanma Mitsubishi – Nhật Bản, …

*4- Năm sản xuất*
*Nên chọn mua máy phát điện từ năm sản xuất nào?*
Đối với máy phát điện có xuất xứ tốt, và thương hiệu tốt có thể nói 30 năm vẫn chạy tốt. Tuy nhiên nếu đời sâu quá nó sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ, công suất của máy cũng như chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng máy sau này. (các linh phụ kiện bằng cao su, thép lâu năm sẽ bị rỉ sét lão hóa, trục cam trục cơ, xilanh, bạc hao mòn…)

*Máy phát điện cũ có 2 loại*

*– Loại 1: Máy phát điện bãi*
chiếm đại đa số là hàng Bãi. ==>> tức là các tổ máy phát điện ở nước ngoài đã cũ, hư hỏng không dùng được nữa. Đặc biệt là máy nhật bãi vì Nhật rất tiết kiệm chỉ khi máy nát họ không muốn sửa chữa nữa mới bán. (tạm gọi là hàng đồng nát) sẽ được gom mua về Việt Nam với số lượng rất lớn. ==>> Về Việt Nam sẽ được tút tát, sửa chữa, Thay thế nhìn như mới nhưng bản chất bên trong rất tã. ==>> Các bác có tin năm sản xuất và các đơn vị ghi trên tem không thì tùy nhưng chắc chắn là máy đã rất rất cũ rồi.

*– Loại 2: Máy phát điện cũ bán lại*
loại này chiếm tỉ lệ rất ít. (các bác khi mua cần để ý vì các đơn vị hay bảo máy thuộc dạng này lắm 😍). Đó là các tổ máy phát điện dự phòng ở các công trình họ cần bán để nâng cấp công suất hoặc lý do nào đó. Loại này thì chất lương rất tốt số giờ máy đã chạy rất thấp. Gần như máy còn nguyên. ==>> Các bác cũng không cần quan tâm nhiều đến năm sản xuất lắm vì loại máy này chất lượng còn rất tốt. (lưu ý là với loại máy này sẽ phải có bộ hồ sơ của tổ máy do đơn vị hồi trước nó nhập khẩu như CO, CQ… Nếu không có hồ sơ tổ máy thì cũng có thể trước đây họ mua máy bãi. ==>> lại quay về Loại 1)

*5- Tình trạng hiện tại của máy*
Tính nguyên bản của máy thực sự rất quan trọng. Bạn nên chọn những tổ máy chưa bị bổ máy để sửa chữa. (máy nhập từ nhật hoặc các nước khác cần mở máy để chiều chỉnh mấy thông số cơ bản như điện áp, tần số… cho phù hợp với hệ thống điện ở Việt Nam khác với bổ động cơ ra sửa chữa!). Thông thường cái này các bác nhà ta làm rất tốt ==>> nên tổ máy cũ được tút tát nhìn như Hoa Hậu không tỳ vết kể cả những tổ máy đã bị banh xác 😅 ==>> quý khách thì nên cận thận khoản này 😍

*6- Trực tiếp xem máy*
Trăm nghe không bằng một thấy cũng không ngoại lệ khi mua máy phát điện cũ. Bạn nên yêu cầu bên bán cho thử máy, xem xét cẩn thận trước khi mua. Nếu có người am hiểu về máy là yên tâm nhất.

*7- Đơn vị bán hàng*
*Mua máy phát điện cũ ở đâu tốt?*
quý khách nên mua máy của đối tác tin cậy uy tín chia sẻ và tư vấn thông tin có tâm và thật lòng với bạn và đương nhiện phải quan tâm đến chính sách bảo hành sửa chữa, Bảo trì bảo dưỡng sau bán.

*8- Giá Máy phát điện cũ*
Mua máy phát điện cũ ở đâu rẻ?
” Tiền nào của đó” và “không ai hiểu giá sản phẩm bằng người bán”  Quý khách nên xác định tư tưởng này thì mới chọn được máy tốt.
Cuối cùng và cũng là vấn đề quyết định là giá. Sau khi đã tham khảo và xem xét các vấn đề nêu trên và cuối cùng là so sánh giá đơn vị nào có giá tốt hơn thì nên quyết định sớm vì máy cũ nếu họ bán mất thì không có máy thứ 2 như thế nữa.
Chúc quý khách chọn được máy tối ưu nhất với nhu cầu thực tế của mình

*Nhược điểm máy phát điện cũ*
Máy cũ có mỗi ưu điểm là giá rẻ nhưng nói đến nhược điểm thì vô vàn 😅. Các bác cũng biết rồi nhưng nhiều khi nghĩ không rơi vào máy của mình đâu 😅.
Hiệu suất thấp
(Công có ích thấp trong khi công vô ích cao => Tốn dầu mà công suất thấp. Cài này không phải em nó lười ăn nhiều làm ít, mà em nó đã tận lực với bác rồi đấy có điều khả năng em nó chỉ đến vậy)
Vì máy cũ ==>> Đời nó cũ (công nghệ cũ, Độ bền vật liệu thấp, tiêu hao nhiên liệu cao, không thân thiện với môi trường…)
Hay hỏng vặt
Nuôi quân 3 năm dùng một giờ mà cũng không nên hồn!. Các bác cần mua thuốc hạ hỏa, thuốc đau đầu và đặc biệt là thuốc giảm chửi bậy dần đi là vừa vì điều này rất có thể xảy ra với tổ máy của bác.
Sớm phải đại tu máy
Máy cũ mà nên điều này là chắc chắn… Cái này là đau tim đó các bác ạ vì chi phí đại tu máy phát rất cao khoảng 10-30% giá tổ máy mới. tức khoảng 20-60% giá tổ máy cũ bác đã mua. cao thế thì bán xừ đi cho xong (lại bị chém tiếp  :Big Grin: )
Khó kiếm phụ tùng thay thế
Nhiều máy bãi vì đời quá sâu nhà máy không còn sản xuất phụ tùng thay thế nữa. ==>> Đúng là cay 😰.
Em chỉ viết vậy thôi để hù lập trường các bác xíu. chứ viết nữa các bác lại không ủng hộ em thì đói!. Nhưng đó là những chia sẻ thật lòng các bác tham khảo ạ.
*Chào trân trọng và hợp tác!*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN MÁY VÀ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HOÀNG HÀ*
Địa chỉ: 425 An Dương Vương, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội
Điện Thoại: 024 668 00 666 – Hotline & Zalo: 090 468 0707
Email: hoanghapower@gmail.com Sky: lenamdna68
Website: https://hoanghapower.com

----------


## lenamdna

Máy phát điện Bãi

Hoàng Hà - Cung cấp máy phát điện bãi chất lượng tốt, Giá cạnh tranh, bảo hành dài hạn

----------


## lenamdna

Máy phát điện cũ nảo tốt nhất?

Quý khách đang cần mua máy phát điện Cũ ==>> Vui lòng liên hệ cty Hoàng Hà để được tư vấn và sử dụng sản phẩn có chất lượng tốt nhất

----------


## lenamdna

Máy phát điện cũ tốt nhất

Quý khách đang cần mua máy phát điện cũ. Vui lòng liên hệ cty Hoàng Hà để được tư vấn và mua sản phẩm có chất lượng tốt nhất

----------

